# 16 weeks to show time



## Sara Valentine (Jun 6, 2007)

Well it's that time where I allow my peers to keep me accountable again. After some really crazy personal stuff my gym time has been the "keep me sane" time. I needed something to focus on and decided 5 weeks ago to try and "go for it" and do a figure show. I allowed myself 21 weeks of dieting and training and am now 16 weeks out. I took some pics the day before my diet and training regime and weighed myself too. It's now been 5 weeks and I'm 18 lbs lighter and 2 dress sizes smaller so it seems to be working.

Today was my day 3 which = a day off but I'm weight training 5 days each week and doing cardio for 45min high intensity 6 days a week. I'll write in each day my diet and gym w/o and any helpful comments are always welcomed. 

Food today was the same as yesterday, I'm getting used to eating the same stuff and it makes it easy to decide what I'm going to eat if it's already prepared and just waiting for me to take it.

meal 1-50g of oatmeal with a snack size unsweetened applesauce +water
meal 2-7 egg whites and broccoli+water
meal 3-medium sized salad and 1 chicken breast (120g)+2waters
meal 4-can of tuna + 20 mini rice cakes+water with crystal light
meal 5- 1 chicken breast+mixed green veggies+water
snacks- 2 apples


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 6, 2007)

Good luck with the competition!  Sounds like you're well on your way.


----------



## Mista (Jun 6, 2007)

Great progress so far keep it up. A little off topic but does your middle name start with M? If so we have the same initials. 

:bounce:


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 7, 2007)

This sounds amazing! I'll definately be interested to see how you get on.

Just out of interest, what are your stats?


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

I havent seen you around in forever!


----------

